# Snow goose hunting



## Wildlifehunter (Apr 16, 2007)

Went out to Central North Dakota and geese where everywhere. We set up in morning but nothing came in, then we dove around and found about 4k in a lake and snuck up and shot 14= 8 blues and 6 snows.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

WOW that is just awesome!!!


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

PorkChop said:


> WOW that is just awesome!!!


 :laugh: :laugh:

I love it!!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

h2ofwlr said:


>


where do you get them emoticons?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I have copied them over the years and have them on my photobucket account.










I was all set to watch the events play out and eat popcorn while being entertained, seems nobody likes to stir the pot much any more unless a blue plater did it, and a guy from Moorhead is like the step sister to Fargoian.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

My guess would be that with this being the guy's first post and where he put his location it just may be someone trying to stir the pot.

But like I said before I think it is awesome a couple guys could shoot into a flock of 4K birds and knock down not 1, not 2 but FIFTEEN birds. That is a percentage rate that you typically don't see. I could only imagine if it was a flock of 20K. That is surely an accomplishment I am still striving to achieve.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Someday when you are really, I mean really, really good, then you may just be so fortunate to be able to do that...keep practicing


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

But then again a real hunter will pass up an easy oppurtunity to ground pound when they no longer have nothing to prove to the themselves or others. 8) Kind of like a 3x3 buck on the first morning, why bother?


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

To some "real hunters" take the first thing they could find in the morning so that they had something to bring home to feed their family. Real hunters "back in the day" didn't necassarily have the luxury to pick and choose. Just as they do in comtemporary hunter/gather societies. I state this because the term "real hunters" is a very subjective one.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> My guess would be that with this being the guy's first post and where he put his location it just may be someone trying to stir the pot.
> 
> But like I said before I think it is awesome a couple guys could shoot into a flock of 4K birds and knock down not 1, not 2 but FIFTEEN birds. That is a percentage rate that you typically don't see. I could only imagine if it was a flock of 20K. That is surely an accomplishment I am still striving to achieve.


 :stirpot: :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:roll: yep this is on the road to getting locked up...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wildlifehunter, if you had a great time that's what it's all about. Don't let anyone downplay your time in the outdoors based on their standards, which unfortunately these days is really hung up on birds on the ground.


----------

